# Noob with his first unit



## Joe4gti (25/1/17)

So I recently purchased, well actually today and waiting for delivery.






I have had alot of help from friends and family and have managed to pick this bugger up from vape hyper

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (25/1/17)

Lucky man, this is a great combo and I'll even give you a jelly for it (I'm jealous). 




Wait until it gets into your grubby paws, when you start opening that package and catch a glimpse of the first box, you get this great existential experience where your mind will leave your body and the world around you will simply fade away. Vapemail =

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Joe4gti (25/1/17)

Lol Thank you and I'm already getting impatient

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (25/1/17)

That's a great first setup man. The Serpent Mini 25 just has bonkers flavour. Really really excellent tank. The Minikin V2 is such a sexy little device, and LG Chocs are tonk batteries. Your friends and family gave some excellent advice. In my opinion

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Joe4gti (25/1/17)

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> That's a great first setup man. The Serpent Mini 25 just has bonkers flavour. Really really excellent tank. The Minikin V2 is such a sexy little device, and LG Chocs are tonk batteries. Your friends and family gave some excellent advice. In my opinion


Thanks bru, just need to get a charger soon but will use usb for now

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/1/17)

I had this very setup. Its excellent. single coil on a dual battery mod. Battery life for days


----------



## kev mac (25/1/17)

Joe4gti said:


> So I recently purchased, well actually today and waiting for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice,may you have many happy vapes with her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (25/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I had this very setup. Its excellent. single coil on a dual battery mod. Battery life for days



The Serpent Mini hype train is real. Also single coiling it up. I'm on an alien though. 30W, batteries last yonks and clouds and flavour for days. 

@Joe4gti 
I have found if you use claptons and that sort of coil you may experience a bit of spluttering. I changed my claptons for a fishtail braid and the results have been fantastic. And maybe take a look at this thread for your Serpent Mini builds.


----------



## Joe4gti (25/1/17)

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> The Serpent Mini hype train is real. Also single coiling it up. I'm on an alien though. 30W, batteries last yonks and clouds and flavour for days.
> 
> @Joe4gti
> I have found if you use claptons and that sort of coil you may experience a bit of spluttering. I changed my claptons for a fishtail braid and the results have been fantastic. And maybe take a look at this thread for your Serpent Mini builds.


Thanks man, will look into it 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe4gti (26/1/17)

It has arrived(evil laugh)

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

